# chemicl defence



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 18, 2009)

i what to know about chemicl defence in Arthropods.

i know....

Monarch Butterfly( poisons from food)

Millipede( HCN) ( hydogen cyanide)

Ant( Formic Acid)

i need to know about it so let me know.

thanks.


----------



## Ntsees (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't know what specifically you want to know, but I all can say that for those insects that have chemical defense secrete them from their bodies when they are in danger. These chemical defenses are produced by the insect itself (bees/wasps) and some are produced by the insect due to the food they eat (Monarch). There might be more methods but those are the only things I can think of.


----------



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 18, 2009)

What i what to know is.

what Arthropods have it..

and way on each on.

and what can eat them and live.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 18, 2009)

Boxer Mantis said:


> What i what to know is.what Arthropods have it..
> 
> and way on each on.
> 
> and what can eat them and live.


Is this for a college project? If so, go to your library and pull Murray S. Blum's _Fundamentals of Insect Physiology_. This book is 25 years old, but it's a classic. From pp. 568-573 you'll find a table listing about 27 defensive secretions. It won't tell you what animals are immune to these poisons, but that's often a bit vague, anyway. R.F. Chapman's _The Insects: Structure and Function_ also has some good stuff. Try "Secretions with Interspecific Significance" for example. Good luck!


----------



## superfreak (Sep 18, 2009)

google is your friend.


----------



## gadunka888 (Sep 18, 2009)

Stink Bug: Poisons

Scorpion: poison tail

Spiders in general: poison fangs

Centipede: Poison Claws

Bombadier Beetle: Poison farts( no really..... go check wikipedia)


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 18, 2009)

tropid0_mAntis said:


> Centipede: Poison Claws


Ehh.. shouldn't it be "poisonous bite"?

platypus have poisonous claws but they areb't arthropods


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks as though you should follow Superfreak's advice ASAP!  

Millipedes are harmless. No critter exudes HCN so far as I know! You might want to find out if their very mild venom deters predators, though.

Scorpions and spiders and centipedes normally use their venom offensively, not defensively.

Centipedes, amazingly, secrete their toxin through modified front legs called forcipules.

The comment about bombardier beetles is true. It explosively emits fluid from its butt (known technically as a wet fart) at close to boiling temperature. The liquid contains quinones and a bunch of other things that get up the would-be predator's sniffer and make it anosmic for a while.

This is all jolly good fun, but the bottom line is that you can't rely on others, who might get things wrong. Go to work!

BTW. While you're playing with Google, check out blister beetles. They're fun, too.  

Oh, and grasshoppers that upchuck that green stuff. Some also secrete toxins from dorsal spines!

And don't forget caterpillars like tent pillars that emit (exude?) urticating fluid through their spines.

And..... :lol:


----------



## Ntsees (Sep 18, 2009)

"...the bottom line is that you can't rely on others, who might get things wrong. Go to work!..."

+1

This looks like some biology project. If that's the case, research needs to be done because all biology reports/projects need references. These references need to be from valid sources (journals, books, etc.) and cannot be from people on this forum (unless we have a university professor etc. here - where you would then put in your reference as "personal communication"). The most that we can probably do is give you insect names/ideas where you would then have to do the rest yourself.


----------



## gadunka888 (Sep 18, 2009)

Ntsees said:


> ...This looks like some biology project....


no its for an arthropods TCG. Anyway here are some more examples:

Lubber Grasshopper

Fireflies

Lycid Beetles

Sawfly Lava

day-flying moths ( not all are poisonous)

lac insect( cochineal is poisonous to insects)

whipscorpion

flower crab


----------



## superfreak (Sep 18, 2009)

unfortunately, phil, for once im going to have to disagree - almost all species of millipedes have defensive secretions of some sort from pores along their body. In some cases the secretion is hydrogen cyanide. i did not know that millipedes had venom though??


----------



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks superfreak. about google and the millipedes.

and yes it for a T-C-G (Tradeing Card Game)

that tropid0_mAntis an I are makeing.

and superfreak you seem to understand what we need maybe you can help us to.

i love to have you part of it to.

you will get credit for your part.

the three of us can get this thing going.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 19, 2009)

superfreak said:


> unfortunately, phil, for once im going to have to disagree - almost all species of millipedes have defensive secretions of some sort from pores along their body. In some cases the secretion is hydrogen cyanide. i did not know that millipedes had venom though??


No need to apologize, Superfreak, I learned something new. It is a defense, too, so could be included. As you know, entomologists are always interested in how an insect avoids being zapped by its own poison. I'm going to have to check how centipedes do it with this extremely poisonous substance..

With regard to millipedes, they commonly exude a smelly quinone based fluid from pores along their body as a defense, but one, Desmoxytes purpurosea, exudes HCN just like a centipede, or so Professor Google tells me.

All of which strengthens my point, Boxer M., that you need to do your own research!  Oh! this is for trading cards? :lol: I think that Superfreak would be a valuable asset in your endeavor!


----------



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 19, 2009)

ok i will do research.

and yes i do think Superfreak on my team would help alot.

girls are smarter then us guys.

and tropid0_mAntis and i are two guys making a mind game..lol.

need some girl smarts in there.

plus i what this game to be for boys/girls of all ages.

so some tips on some girl things in it tip away.(not easy with Arthropods)


----------

